# BMO ZEO-Equal weight oil and gas? Newbie Question.



## NSVet (Dec 13, 2014)

I was looking at this ETF and Talisman is heavily weighted at 14.3%. From what I've been reading Talisman has been bought out by Repsol. Any idea as to how this will influence this ETF? Thanks.


----------

